# Eclipse: API einbinden



## Noob (8. Jun 2004)

wie binde ich die API in Eclipse ein? Danke.


----------



## bygones (8. Jun 2004)

Window -> Preferences -> Java -> installed JREs -> Edit -> Javadoc URL

dort den pfad zur API eingeben


----------



## Noob (8. Jun 2004)

danke erstmal, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht so ganz. Besser gesagt, woran erkenne ich, dass eclipse das geschluckt hat, ich denke doch mal am ehesten daran, dass wenn ich mit der maus über einen befehl gehe, dass mir dann eclipse ein bisschen mehr drüber erzählt als nur aus welchem package der befehl stammt. naja und das passiert nicht. von java.sun.som habe ich die zugehörigen 45mb-docs runtergeladen und "installiert". anschließend so wie du es gesagt hast den pfad angegeben, aber keine veränderung ist sichtbar. was mache ich falsch?!?


----------



## bygones (8. Jun 2004)

überprüf ob der pfad auch stimmt.

bei mir steht in dem Textfeld für "JavaDoc URL":
	
	
	
	





```
file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/deathbyaclown/Eigene Dateien/Eigene Dokumente/Privat/Tutorial/Java/docs/api/
```

im ordner api liegt dann die API (die index.html, package-list) usw.

Testen kannst du es auch indem du auf eine Java Klasse in deiner Klasse klickst und "Hochstell + F2" drückst, dann öffnet sich die API


----------

